# One Tough Dude



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

I ran across this list on the Internet. I had to clean it up a bit (hope nothing is left to offend anyone), but I thought it was pretty funny:



> Some random facts about Chuck Norris:
> 
> Chuck Norris once ate an entire watermelon, including the seeds, then grew an entire watermelon patch in his stomach which fed eleven families for six weeks.
> 
> ...



Now all we need is for someone to compile a similar list about etexas. Theo?


----------



## Zenas (Feb 25, 2009)

The Chuck Norris joke craze hit like 3-4 years ago. 

We've moved onto Vin Diesel. What a* real *man.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

What can I say? I'm one old dude.

I'm ready for the extexas joke craze.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 25, 2009)

Q: Who would win if Chuck Norris and Mr. Rogers got into a fight?

A: etexas.

I know, lame, but I'm not very good at that type of comedy.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Q: Who would win if Chuck Norris and Mr. Rogers got into a fight?
> 
> A: etexas.
> 
> I know, lame, but I'm not very good at that type of comedy.



Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember Chuck Norris getting owned by Bruce Lee in some old kung fu movie.


----------

